# Remote billing jobs



## Amanda1993 (Oct 24, 2016)

Does anyone know of any legitimate places to apply for at home work for billing?


----------



## stephleon29 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Remote Coding Position Wanted*

If you find out let me know


----------



## Marla (Oct 25, 2016)

*Office Manager, CPC*

Ditto....I've been looking and haven't found anything legitimate


----------



## seanell (Oct 25, 2016)

*try these*



Amanda1993 said:


> Does anyone know of any legitimate places to apply for at home work for billing?




try these companies 
http://www.nuemd.com/about-us/career/billing-services-specialist

Larsen Billing  contact hr@larsenbilling.com
https://larsenbilling.com/


----------

